# Happy Birthday GSP



## kurtak (Nov 29, 2015)

HAPPY BITHDAY GSP :!: 

Hope you have a GREAT day :!: 

I can't thank you (& so many of the other "active" members) enough for all you have contributed to this forum 

The contributions you (& so many others) have made to this forum has allowed me to make a modest living for going on 5 years now from the recovery & refining of PMs

Being a member of this forum has been an honor & a privilege that has become one of my great experiences in life thanks to you & the many other "active" members here

So again Happy Birthday & hope you have a GREAT day :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday and be safe.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday! I'm joining in the world wide celebration of your birthday. (I'll drink to you tonight! Always looking for an excuse... :mrgreen: )

From your friend in Sweden!

Göran


----------



## rewalston (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday, and may you have many more to come.

Rusty


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sir.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 29, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chris!

I hope things are getting back to (a new) normal for you.

Dave


----------



## kjavanb123 (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy birthday Chris, you have been a great help to me and others, many more years to come.

Regards
Kj


----------



## Lou (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy birthday Chris!!!


----------



## jeneje (Nov 29, 2015)

Have a happy birthday Chris.
Ken


----------



## butcher (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chris
Thanks for helping the forum become a such a success, and such a great place to learn from, thanks for sharing with us all, and being such a friend, we have all been Blessed by your sharing nature.


----------



## MarcoP (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!

Marco


----------



## maynman1751 (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chris! Your wealth of information that you have shared with us has been invaluable. Thank You Sir!


----------



## jonn (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## Geo (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chris! 

Thank you for all the help and advice.


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sir Chris!


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chris. 
Thank you for all the knowledge and wisdom you share with us.


----------



## 4metals (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## etack (Nov 29, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Eric


----------



## Shark (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday, and Thanks for all the great information.


----------



## artart47 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi my friend!
Here's a happy birthday to you!
artart47


----------



## Grelko (Nov 30, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks to all. Now I am as old as Harold.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 2, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> Thanks to all. Now I am as old as Harold.


I used to complain about my age. Now I brag, instead. 

Happy Birthday!

H


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry,I am late,as always. HAPPY BIRTHDAY,GSP!!!!!!!!!!!

Manuel


----------

